# Gérer plusieurs compte Itunes



## Luc04 (1 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

la version IOS 5.1 de l'Apple Tv permet paraît-il de gérer facilement le passage d'un compte Itunes à un autre.
Quelqu'un sait-il comment il faut faire ?

Merci. 

PS: j'ai cherché qq part où était expliqué les nouveauté de la 5.1 sans succès. Savez-vs où trouver des explications ?


----------

